# ECF Game 4: Heat @ Celtics (6/3 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, June 3, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's been reported by espn, that Bosh will be out for game four. Like I mentioned in another thread, I believe the Heat won't bring Bosh back, unless the get to the NBA Finals. Which they will obviously need him consider the Thunder/Spurs front courts. 

Big up coming game, Heat need this one, if not this is a seven game series, and a coin flip who advances to the Finals at that point.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LETS GO


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Nothing to say but wonder how the Bipolar Heat will play today


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We take this one, and the series is ours. I'm feeling good about this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's funny when users come back from the dead.

<Heated by the way. Welcome back.

Oh yeah and, h.W.o 4 Lyfe.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put this series away tonight. Up 3-1, teams win 96% of series. Make it happen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3-1 is so much more in control than 2-2 (no shit).

Really really need this one to force the upper hand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel Anthony gets the start at C over Turiaf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder if Ronny was injured. Joel started the 2nd half in game 3 too.

Oh well. Either way, expect to see a lot of Udonis....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Think its just a strategic thing. Would've heard something by now if it was because of some injury to Turiaf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, what a shit start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no! We suck again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, now that we got off to our customarily awful start, we can play basketball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh where art thou?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ah ok...so tonight we get the "no-sense-of-urgency-stupid-basketball" Team. how typical.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LMAO the form on Wade's jumper was so broken. This team is done.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

......................
.........................
........................
........................
.........................
............................
...........................
.........................


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao. they have no idea what a rebound looks like. im actually starting to enjoy just how ridiculous the Bipolar Heat looks out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody else wonder why Spoelstra never took a time out? He only takes them when WE are on a run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

10-2 rebounds, get Haslem or Miller in there


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> LMAO the form on Wade's jumper was so broken. This team is done.


lol. i thought the same thing. this is a "veteran" were talking about here. 9 years in the NBA and launches such a nasty shot....and wide open no less.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Super small lineup back on the floor again


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Boston knows how to open up their guys off from screens. such a simple concept thats been in basketball since it was invented....and the Bipolar Heat still cant figure it out. :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

note to miller: if youre going to foul, make sure you foul hard.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> 10-2 rebounds, get Haslem or Miller in there


No worries Miller is in there to save the day :sarcasm:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

whf happened to our defense?! this just keeps getting funnier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-23 after 1

Celtics scoring at will. Not good since that was a point of emphasis. And when they did miss, they got the rebounds back..

Wade has to give us more on offense. Cant just be all on Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well at least that lead didn't balloon to 20? Spo has some work to do and Wade has to stop being godawful.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

usually this works.

WADE SUCKS!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Such a crucial game and this is how the Bipolar Heat start the game. a real championship team does not play trash basketball like that. too many easy baskets from the old Celtics, cant grab a rebound to save their lives and the offense stagnates as usual.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord Boston just makes us look silly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just arent missing.

Rondo owns us. We have no idea how to slow him down.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats it, bench Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Amazing how bad Boston looks on offense in the playoffs until they play the Heat. Is our defense going to do anything today?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont think lebron would have teamed up with Wade if he knew Wade was going to become such a garbage player. 9 years in the NBA, won a title pretty much by himself, has seen all kinds of defenses, an olympian winning gold...... and yet the guy plays like hes hit the rookie wall. what happened to him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Amazing how bad Boston looks on offense in the playoffs until they play the Heat. Is our defense going to do anything today?


Gotta be our defensive strategy. This is going on years now where we have had trouble stopping them, no matter who played for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd straight game now where we're hoping to just be down 10 or less at the half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade 1-6 so far. Shine on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And there's a missed free throw :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And there's a missed free throw :laugh:


I think every Heat fan watching in the world expected him to miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5:52 left in the half and down 15. Gotta get this under 10 by half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

it seems as if the only way we can progress as a team is by losing this series and hoping Spoo brain gets replaced and change a few players in the team. this level of incompetence has been going on since before Bosh and James came into town.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol that pass, Wade is a high school player


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical Heat performance so far. Man we suck sometimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting ****ed up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, so this playing off of Rondo is not working. He's picking us apart.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** the rest of the Celtics but Rondo is unbelievable. In all my years of watching basketball I've never seen a player decimate a team the way Rondo does the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have absolutely no idea how to defend Boston. None.

Just shows we havent made the necessary adjustments we needed to. Spo, that's on you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did this team struggle to score in the 1st two rounds?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the playoffs are again exposing this team for the fallacy that they really are. you dont really notice it as much in the regular season...but in the playoffs, Miami has proved just how flawed they really are, and this goes back to the Pacers series. im done watching this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boston: 52%, 6 threes, 100% free throws...they are on fire.

We can't expect to win with no Bosh, and Wade pulling another disappearing act. Just can't.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WHY IS WADE NOT ON THE BENCH. Send that boy a ****ing message. You're not above the team, loser.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why not throw a damn zone at them? Time to try anything you can think of to slow them down for a couple of possessions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade finally a 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Ray answers. Great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Rondo?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> WHY IS WADE NOT ON THE BENCH. Send that boy a ****ing message. You're not above the team, loser.


hes far too busy trying to get calls instead of playing basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron and 1.

Fire up, Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look at that, Boston threw a zone at us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We really need to get some stops.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm trying really hard to remember how stupid Wade made me and everyone else look last series. Come on Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that last possession.

**** me, Miami. That was turd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-47 at the half

3rd straight awful 1st half. 

Defense was the main talking point after game 3 yet they are still destroying us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D is so bad right now. Offense isn't really that much of a problem, we just can't get ANY stops.

Wade...come on bro, please!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm trying really hard to remember how stupid Wade made me and everyone else look last series. Come on Wade.


The way that works is you have to talk mad shit about him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man I hate Rondo too. What a an asshole, gets called for a charge and tries to kick Battier - who did nothing dirty or wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody go punch DWade in the face - he plays better when he bleeds.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team is such a joke, holy shit I'm depressed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love the double standards on that LBJ jumper. Pierce gets that call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SMH.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And 1 for Rio!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Wade/Lebron pick and roll. FINALLY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get a stop, get no bucket. Typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me, we are embarassing ourselves.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rondo is doing WHATEVER HE ****ING WANTS! How do you just let him yell at his teammates and lead them to the bucket with a perfect pass. Play some defense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When Wade is bad, he is really bad. Never a middle with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11 turnovers, 11 assists. Terrible D, terrible O.

Yep - this game is another write off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol no free throws after that Rondo foul why do I even bother watching


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade should've given that up to Lebron or Haslem. Empty possession.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong drive by James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, free throws. Hilarious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11pts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good drive by Mario to draw the foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm encouraged by that nice behind the back dribble by Wade. I dunno, just seemed very crisp and everything he's done so far has been hesitant and sloppy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big foul on Mario. Now he has to sit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man I hate Rondo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig move


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Allen and Bass hitting those? Forget it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And now Wade goes straight up on a jumper. Slowly transitioning from high school to college level player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade J looked crisp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo and Garnett out. We dont make a run here, we dont win this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4 on Rondo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce joins Rondo with 4 fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on, keep cutting into this lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON MAKE FREE THROWS. ****!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just stop hoping free throws will go in, it's easier that way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get a stop, cant get the rebound :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, so close to a stop there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've actually decided to play defense this quarter. Shame our offense died.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna put the tv on mute on look away when we're at the line :laugh:

Has to be less frustrating then watching us go 1-2 or worse almost every time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shooting 65% as a team from the stripe this series, counting today

Sixty Five Percent


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep. 65% aint gonna win series'.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dooling GTFO!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha and now an offensive call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant have these stretches with Rondo and Pierce on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stupid foul by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

12pt lead now. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade !


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5pt game. We're still (somehow) alive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-68 after 3

nice run to end the quarter after it was looking shaky after the Dooling 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Wade you know you want to unleash a 20 point quarter full of circus shots in Ray Allen's face


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ice Cube said it best: "Oh yeah...it ain't over motha****as..."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Bron need to be bigtime for us to steal this one in the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron and Wade need to go all out 12 minutes here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston down to 44% shooting after that 3rd quarter. But against us, when they hit 2 J's in a row, the flood gates open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shut down D that quarter. Need to keep that up, even with Rondo in the game.

Offense needs to be more than hero ball, your turn my turn crap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane's stroke looked better that quarter, more fluid. Hopefully a sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Cole! Lebron had Dooling in the block.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ was open, hesitated, and passed.

Sigh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FT's...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

STOPS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

With 0.9 seconds left, they still get to the line. Man we suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lets do this!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game!

sick pass by Cole to Lebron


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

AHHHHHH LETS GO HEATTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Celtics have ZERO heart. Time to break them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HBron! YES!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe Shattier made that OMG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game tied ****ers! Lets do this!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dish by Cole there too. He's given a nice boost.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got home from work. Gotta keep this run going.

And what's up with Wade?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Has Cole been good defensively? Haven't been watching closely there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been real bad, until the 3rd. Hopefully he finishes strong.

Lets go Miami!

Wade has 4 fouls though, as does Rio and Joel. Could be tested for depth with more fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Has Cole been good defensively? Haven't been watching closely there


He has been pretty solid, yeah. Drew a charge on Rondo too.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Norris!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Norris is playing wise beyond his years right now. Heads up play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great hesitation by Cole! 3 shots!

Free throws though


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Like I said, just don't expect free throws to go in and it will be easier. Think of it as a permanent handicap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Such crap


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is UD flopping with his foot in the restricted area? Left Garnett unboxed for the easy putback. Come on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt get more unlucky than that Ray Allen 3. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Allen 3 was so unlucky. God dammit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still a ton of time left. Cant let that lucky break on the Allen 3 and the easy putback after UD tried to draw the charge to affect them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still anybody's game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh, another close game, another game where we're missing too many free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws.

1-2 or 0-2?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane should forfeit his free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It is inexcusable, the amount of freebies we miss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pierce is flopping like a maniac. Heel in the restricted area too. Keep shitting yourselves refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight AWFUL calls. Wow.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BS call.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Really refs?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit refs have money on this game. So much money. **** the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade

sick pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dime by Rio!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 5...cant afford a foul out


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Travel. Let's get a basket here, boys!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD. Thank you.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Are these our makeup calls?

edit: nevermind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Wade?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nevermind KGs hand in the back...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, Battier! Great D


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Loving Shane right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge play by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was Lebron not fouled?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is gonna be decided by referee error. Yippee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing too easy for Rondo there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Erm...foul much?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Hardwood Paroxysm ‏@HPbasketball
> 
> Garnett got body and the arm on a drive inside five minutes from the MVP ina game where a million fouls have been called. Holy crap.


Unaffiliated voice here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the line. Uh-oh.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

C'mon, fellas...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy for KG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Holy smokes Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hit shots guys, come on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

huge layup by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, huge bucket by Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 1

7 missed free throws

:sigh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Starting to get restless over here....man I missed this feeling!

LETS GO HEAT!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, the free throws are unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ ties it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive foul!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

King....freakin....James!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON!

Come on...im ****ed!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lets end this. Please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Final shot...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough call? KG wasnt letting Lebron go to contest that Rondo layup. What the hell is Breen talking about?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't afford this to go OT. Lebron has 5....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We can never run a walk off shot play. FML.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible final possession


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty much guarantees LeBron fouls out, who we can't win without.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why are you clapping Spo:?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we made free throws, this game would be over.

How sobering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful play call. One quick Lebron/Wade screen then basically iso all over again.

Lebron with 5 fouls now in ot. Not good at all.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Overtime better than nothing


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

See ya, Pierce!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce fouls out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron better watch out now. Refs might want to even things out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Udominator!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Iso. Iso. Iso.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Was that Haslem or Lebron on that dunk?? WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We may be in trouble now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful call! WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THIS LEAGUE IS A JOKE.

2-2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD has had some nice rolls and slipped screens but Wade/Chalmers not hitting him. I know he's been bad with them this year, but its been Allen rotating over. UD can score on Allen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rewarding flopping. Sigh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1pt game. Stop and a bucket.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol this game

whatever


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Battier had a great look...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You idiot Wade wasting a 2 for 1 opportunity.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Perfect look. Bane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2pt game. Plenty of time for a good look.

Bring in the shooters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why take a timeout? We all know that this possession ends with a long Wade 3.


Just kidding about the timeout, not about the long Wade 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why take a timeout? We all know that this possession ends with a long Wade 3.


One-legged, fading three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> One-legged, fading three.


Step-back as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shocking possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know...we didn't actually want to see a one-legged, fading, stepback three.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're a pathetic offensive team when we need a bucket. Wade drain the clock and hoist a 3 down 2? I really want to put a katana sword through my abdomen right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So ****ING predictable.

We deserve to lose. Honestly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We didnt even need a 3....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why take a timeout? We all know that this possession ends with a long Wade 3.
> 
> 
> Just kidding about the timeout, not about the long Wade 3.


Good lord, you're a genius!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im so angry.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Worst officiated game I've ever seen, but this team is still garbage. Iso, iso, iso, iso, iso, iso...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lose by 2, miss 8 free throws.

I know Boston missed 6 themselves, but you'd think a team that had missed double digit free throws the previous two games would find a way to turn that around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FTs, refs, shitty offensive possessions. Oh my.

Welcome back to the starting lineup Chris Bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lose by 2, miss 8 free throws.
> 
> I know Boston missed 6 themselves, but you'd think a team that had missed double digit free throws the previous two games would find a way to turn that around.


I know you've heard Spoo's interviews on 790. He admits he doesn't care about offense. It's pathetic. This offense and in addition this free throw shooting is a joke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So frustrating how many opportunities we had to win this game. I feel like I can't forgive myself for even witnessing this. This is a hard one to swallow.

These awful Wade first halves have cost us two games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> So frustrating how many opportunities we had to win this game. I feel like I can't forgive myself for even witnessing this. This is a hard one to swallow.
> 
> These awful Wade first halves have cost us two games.


Agreed on both. I knew everyone praising Wade for being "patient" with his offense during that crazy streak wold come back to bite us. 

This is definitely tough to swallow. The officiating, missed free throws, and a couple of bad possessions on last second shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and James' free throw shooting has been an issue for years and they deserve what they're getting. Rick Barry has offered to teach all of these fake stars how to shoot 80/90% from the line and they're all too cowardly to do it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm completely spent. ****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SC people seemingly all admitting joke foul calls against the Heat, but no outrage. Are they totally self unaware or do they just not care how one-sided they are?



> John Hollinger ‏@johnhollinger
> 
> Crazy hero ball. Wade just basically decided to ignore the pin down for Chalmers. Mia's last two trips a joke.


Imagine how much better we'd be if we played basketball correctly. Its soooo frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This is definitely tough to swallow. The officiating, missed free throws, and a couple of bad possessions on last second shots.


Forgot one thing. That lucky play where Bass couldnt control the pass, but it magically found Ray Allen in the corner and he hits a 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Such a Boston vs. Miami play there. We lead the league in random, unlucky threes against us.

Gonna need to watch some cartoons before bed so I don't have nightmares about refs, missed FTs, and hero shots.



> Tom Green ‏@Tomas_Verde
> 
> REMEMBER WHEN RAY ALLEN STEPPED OUT OF BOUNDS AND THEN DOOLING HIT A THREE? I -- I JUST CAN'T...


Did this really happen?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's just so stupid to think how many games we're losing because of free throws. Another Twilight Zone subject. "Hey, let's spend $70 million a year on player salaries. Who cares if they can shoot free throws which 80 year old men at the rec do at a 90% clip?"


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> ^Such a Boston vs. Miami play there. We lead the league in random, unlucky threes against us.
> 
> Gonna need to watch some cartoons before bed so I don't have nightmares about refs, missed FTs, and hero shots.
> 
> ...


Yes. And even if the refs missed the step out of bounds Ray also traveled by jumping up then coming down before he passed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did this really happen?


Yes, it did. I cannot believe I forgot. Add that to the list. 

They showed one replay of it, JVG said it should not have counted, then they moved on.



> Gonna need to watch some cartoons before bed so I don't have nightmares about refs, missed FTs, and hero shots.


Thankfully, its Sunday and Mad Men and GoT were on. Definitely gonna go watch those right now and try to forget about this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's go 'head and mention the 18 missed FGs and 11 TOs by LeBryane tonight. Can't do that with Bosh out.

Just make 1 out of those 4 missed FTs LeBron and you're going to Miami up 3-1. So nutty our PERIMETER stars are so awful there. Jordan called it the toughest shot in the game, but when you're paid 9 figures to do it, you work on it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to UD tonight. 12 and 17. Big boy numbers.

4-4 from the free throw line as well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is going to be the longest 2 days ever. I want to see blood at the AAA on Tuesday. Haven't yet decided if it should be Celtic blood or Spo's head on a plate.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Props to UD tonight. 12 and 17. Big boy numbers.
> 
> 4-4 from the free throw line as well.


Yup. He stepped up on the boards.

Also wanted to give props to LeBron for that huge 3 to tie it in regulation. Sucks for him we lost, in part due to the refs shitting themselves abhorrently on his last two fouls, because he may've gotten a little nod from the nat'l media if we won, but now it's forgotten.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bright spots for Miami, I thought Chalmers, Haslem, and Battier played good games. James, and Wade need to really concentrate this summer on working on free throws, and obviously as everyone has pointed out Miamis offense has to much stagnation. Shouldn't be this way when you have two great wing players on the floor. I fully expect Miami to come out furious in game five and take this series back to Boston 3-2 with Miami up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're watching LeBron's postgame, anyone else get the feeling he almost wanted to criticize Spo's constant lineup shuffling? Not a big deal at all if he did, its gotta be difficult to be playing in your fifth postseason lineup through the first 3 rounds (obviously part of that is Bosh).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel so deflated.

I guess it's a tough ask with no Bosh, but it's hard when Wade is playing like ass on offense, and we make things so much more difficult on ourselves.

That last shot is so obvious. The most pedestrian offensive "play" call ever.

How many times have we seen it though?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That, my friends, sucked.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets look on the positives:

- We're a better home team than road team, so we should take Game 5.
- We fought back from another big deficit to make a game of it. 
- Udonis Haslem is back to being Udonis Haslem.

Sad as it is, the CB/UD frontcourt might be our best shot.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I know everyone is but I just gotta say it.

I'm very, very, very, very sad tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Playoff series are full of momentum swings though. Just when we thought Indiana had our measure, Lebron and Wade saved the day.

Looks like Bosh may be activated for Game 5. Now that's an X-Factor.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

True I got very happy when I read that. Just hope he's not rusty, that midrange jumpshot could fix a lot of problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish Ray Allen was still playing like a bum - he's such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I think we can tear this apart as much as we want but the bottom line is just that Wade needs to step his ass up. I'm a Heat fan and even I'm tired of him right now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Stating the obvious here, but the Heat probably want to blow out the Celtics in game 5, so Bosh can get a good amount of work in a fairly low-pressure situation. It could very well happen, these Celtics have a bad habit of just saying '**** it' if they're being challenged on the road and it's not an elimination game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Had our measure"...WC, you and Ben need to break out your respective national expressions a little more. I always enjoy hearing new ones. On that note, is one even aware when using a phrase mostly specific to their country like that? I mostly wouldn't know when I'm using one that's strictly US-ian. GOOD SHIT.

I must say, I worry a bit about getting too excited about Bosh's return. How many games have we seen him play and be a non-factor without being out 3+ weeks with a tedious injury like an ab strain? Just hope whenever he returns he's not having a love affair with a broken jumper. Still though, the threat of his J should open things for LeBryane a bit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha, would have no idea if I used an Aussie term like that really :bosh2:

I know what you're saying re: Bosh - but atleast he is a perceived threat out there, even if he's throwing bricks. At worst he can finish inside better than anyone not named Wade or James. At best, he's our perfect complementary player. We'll see which one shows up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well the good thing about getting Chris back now is that the Heat arent in a good flow on offense at the moment so throwing him out there wont mess anything up on that end.

And on the other end, if he is close to 100%, just having his length out there will be big.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah there is no downside to even a rusty Bosh. Even when he's 100% we often forget to get him enough shots so it's not as if he's going to be forcefed shots. His presence alone will be huge on offense/defense vs KG and in opening up lanes for Lebron and Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Expect KG to throw a few elbows to Bosh's abdomen


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

doctordrizzay said:


> Expect KG to throw a few elbows to Bosh's abdomen


Dexter Pittman or Juwan Howard are on this team for a reason


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really hope we are not rushing Bosh back. 

Where have you guys heard that he is back in the line up? Has he even practiced full contact yet?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Apparently he has been practicing for about the past week, playing the role of KG in our practices.

Look, it can only be a positive if Bosh is back. He's one of our best players, it's a big lift.

Here's hoping for more :bosh1: and less :bosh2: though. God he can be a spastic sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. But you're totally right. Perennial AllStars usually find a way to help you somehow.



PoetLaureate said:


> Dexter Pittman or Juwan Howard are on this team for a reason

















*
GOON SQUAD*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone needs to splice a clip of Pat nodding back in approval in with that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahha yeah ^^


----------

